# favorite bands



## madman (Jul 31, 2009)

hey gang madman here,  im really big on music! love the classics, rock, punk, country rock,alternative,hardrock, metal, glam, grunge, ambient,rockabilly, been breakin out the vinyl lately and was wondering what r your favorite all time bands!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2009)

If I could choose only one... They Might Be Giants... [>:]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 1, 2009)

The Doors...George clinton and the parliment funkadelic...Grandmaster flash and the Furious Five...ODB..in no specific order


----------



## justadddirt (Aug 1, 2009)

PINK FLOYD here!!!!


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 1, 2009)

[]


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

ah yes all great bands! lets keep it going  could be anything, country rock , rap,punk,  dig deep .....


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

good one 6pack...  im serious come on jamie lay it down...........


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> If I could choose only one... They Might Be Giants... [>:]
> yo cyb choose more lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2009)

..Echo and the Bunnymen.. Roxy Music.. Love and Rockets... Depeche Mode.. Stereolab... The Smiths...


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> ..Echo and the Bunnymen.. Roxy Music.. Love and Rockets... Depeche Mode.. Stereolab... The Smiths...
> ah yes now were talking ! great stuff there bro love it all! saw stereo lab live twice killer! in detroit,  roxy , echo, and love and rockets , r awsome bands, as for the smiths ahh the first album.....and the singles..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2009)

The Queen is Dead, Meat is Murder, and Louder Than Bombs are good Smiths albums, too.. Hatful of Hollow has my favorite of all on it, though.. "Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now"
 ..you saw Stereolab live?? you LUCK!!!![] I saw DM and TMBGS..


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 1, 2009)

DK-Ny Dolls The misfits before Jerry Only sold them out....The AQUABATS- KRS1-Richard Hell and the Vovoids- i could go on =)


 Cyber you down with the misfits at all..they hail from Lodi Nj


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

yes ill admit, the queen is dead and louder than bombs, are two great records!stereo lab was sonic, i think i cryed it was so fing cool....ok gang lets hear more!


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> DK-Ny Dolls The misfits before Jerry Only sold them out....The AQUABATS- KRS1-Richard Hell and the Vovoids- i could go on =)
> 
> ...


 ah yes more great bands! im lovin this! love early misfits samhain, nydolls proto glam punk very nice!! as well as richard hell a classic indeed! if you must go on please do.................. ah yes and the dead kennedys one of the first punk bands i ever heard  hardcore .. very nice


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2009)

I gotta go to bed, but here's a few more of mine, a full list will take me a few days!:
 Henry Mancini, John Williams, Cowboy junkies, XTC, Bela Fleck, King Missile, Men At Work, .. Mazzy Star.....


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I gotta go to bed, but here's a few more of mine, a full list will take me a few days!:
> Henry Mancini, John Williams, Cowboy junkies, XTC, Bela Fleck, King Missile, Men At Work, .. Mazzy Star.....


 yes all great henry mancini , cowboy junkies,xtc, king missle , men at work a great band! and ofcourse the lovely mazzy star! good god you guys got good taste!never saw mazzy live but id loved too  night...........


----------



## glass man (Aug 1, 2009)

THE BEATLES AND THE BEATLES AND THE BEATLES AND THEN...CREAM,THE BAND,ALLMAN BROTHERS,JIMI HENDRIX EXPERIENCE,ROLLING STONES,SLY AND THE FAMILY STONE,QUICKSILVER MESSENGER SERVICE,[ORIGINAL PETER GREEN] FLEETWOOD MAC,YARDBIRDS,THE BYRDS,ANY BAND OF JOHN MAYALL,BUFFALO SPRING FIELD,KINKS,ANIMALS,BLUES MAGOOS,CHEER,RASCALS,SMALL FACES,SPENCER DAVIS GROUP,JEFFERSON AIRPLANE,STEPENWOLF,RARE EARTH,C,S,N,C,S,N.& Y ,CRAZY WORLD OF ARTHER BROWN,LOVE,YOUNG BLOODS,BLOOD ROCK,BLUES IMAGE,FREE,THREE DOG NIGHT,DOORS,MC5,MOTHERS OF INVENTION,GRATEFUL DEAD,BLIND FAITH,DERICK AND THE DOMINOES,CAT MOTHER AND THE ALL NIGHT NEWS BOYS,ELECTRIC FLAG,LOVING SPOONFUL,DEEP PURPLE,CHICAGO,,MOUNTAIN,DAVE CLARK FIVE,HERMANS HERMITS,TEMPTATIONS,SUPREAMS,MARVELETTES,SHIRELS,IMPRESSIONS,THE MIRICLES.FOUR TOPS,,BIG BROTHER AND THE HOLDING CO.,CYRKLE,,KINGSTON TRIO,COASTERS,GERRY AND THE PACEMAKERS,THE ZOOMBIES,BOBBY FULLER FOUR,THE FIREBALLS,VENTURES,LED Z,RHINOCEROS, MANFRED MANN,BEE GEES [EARLY!!!!!!] ,CANNED HEAT,PINK FLOYD,SAM THE SHAM AND THE PHARAOHS,GRAND FUNK RAIL ROAD,VINNILA FUDGE,BLOOD SWEAT AND TEARS,CHAMBERS BROTHERS,IRON BUTTERFLY,GOOSECREEK SYPHONY ,BEAUTIFUL DAY,THE FUGGS,13TH DOOR ELEVATORS,STRAWBERRY ALARM CLOCK,WAYNE FONTANA AND THE MINDBENDERS,THE SEEDS,MOBY GRAPE,THE DRIFTERS,THE ASSOCIATION,......            WELL THAT IS A GOOD MANY FROM THE SIXTES,BUT NO WHERE NEAR ALL!  NOW THE 70'S DOOBIE BROTHERS,BOSTON,ATLANTA RHYTHEM SECTION,LYNARD............. JAMIE


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 1, 2009)

ill get a good list of bands the majority of you have probably never heard of going on here lol

 streetlight manifesto, less than jake, goldfinger, reel big fish, mighty mighty bosstones, operation ivy, joy division, the wombats, bandits of the acoustic revolution, daft punk, postal service, play radio play, matt costa, rise against, the toasters, bouncing souls, alkaline trio, BIG D AND THE KIDS TABLE {amazing you have to check out the song steady riot by them}, tiger army, flogging molly, the matches, dropkick murphys, slightly stoopid and los kung-fu monkeys...

 ill get some more up when i have more time...gotta work in a bit so i need some sleep lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm going to have to say The Mighty  BLACK SABBATH! as my all time fav band.I don't listen to them as much as I used to but I still love MR Osborne even though he is a babbling idiot Shaaaaa -arooo-onnn!

 check out the house, I wonder if ozzy will let me dig bhahah!


----------



## south23 (Aug 1, 2009)

frank zappa , beefheart ,,,,pimp flloyd lol , bob seeger ,,,hendrix,,,cohen ,,,,, steve miller band ,,,,,,
 primus ,,,,ten benson ,,,,ocean colour scene ,,,,st steven ,,,,,,,sweet sally ,,,,,stone roses.....
 neil young ,,, b/springfied ,,,, manfredd mans earthband ,,,early rolling stones ...led zep .....john martin 
 thewho ,,,, bo diddley ,,,free/bad company ....warren zevon ,,,,early 60s soul ,,,early roxy music 
 dylan ,,,devo ,,,,,hawkwind ,,,,, vangelis ,,,,,,,janis joplin ,,,,link wray with robert gordon ,,,
 ask for more , cheers  geoff


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

The Smiths were good.  That takes me back.  I like a lot of music, just not country or rap really.


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> THE BEATLES AND THE BEATLES AND THE BEATLES AND THEN...CREAM,THE BAND,ALLMAN BROTHERS,JIMI HENDRIX EXPERIENCE,ROLLING STONES,SLY AND THE FAMILY STONE,QUICKSILVER MESSENGER SERVICE,[ORIGINAL PETER GREEN] FLEETWOOD MAC,YARDBIRDS,THE BYRDS,ANY BAND OF JOHN MAYALL,BUFFALO SPRING FIELD,KINKS,ANIMALS,BLUES MAGOOS,CHEER,RASCALS,SMALL FACES,SPENCER DAVIS GROUP,JEFFERSON AIRPLANE,STEPENWOLF,RARE EARTH,C,S,N,C,S,N.& Y ,CRAZY WORLD OF ARTHER BROWN,LOVE,YOUNG BLOODS,BLOOD ROCK,BLUES IMAGE,FREE,THREE DOG NIGHT,DOORS,MC5,MOTHERS OF INVENTION,GRATEFUL DEAD,BLIND FAITH,DERICK AND THE DOMINOES,CAT MOTHER AND THE ALL NIGHT NEWS BOYS,ELECTRIC FLAG,LOVING SPOONFUL,DEEP PURPLE,CHICAGO,,MOUNTAIN,DAVE CLARK FIVE,HERMANS HERMITS,TEMPTATIONS,SUPREAMS,MARVELETTES,SHIRELS,IMPRESSIONS,THE MIRICLES.FOUR TOPS,,BIG BROTHER AND THE HOLDING CO.,CYRKLE,,KINGSTON TRIO,COASTERS,GERRY AND THE PACEMAKERS,THE ZOOMBIES,BOBBY FULLER FOUR,THE FIREBALLS,VENTURES,LED Z,RHINOCEROS, MANFRED MANN,BEE GEES [EARLY!!!!!!] ,CANNED HEAT,PINK FLOYD,SAM THE SHAM AND THE PHARAOHS,GRAND FUNK RAIL ROAD,VINNILA FUDGE,BLOOD SWEAT AND TEARS,CHAMBERS BROTHERS,IRON BUTTERFLY,GOOSECREEK SYPHONY ,BEAUTIFUL DAY,THE FUGGS,13TH DOOR ELEVATORS,STRAWBERRY ALARM CLOCK,WAYNE FONTANA AND THE MINDBENDERS,THE SEEDS,MOBY GRAPE,THE DRIFTERS,THE ASSOCIATION,...... WELL THAT IS A GOOD MANY FROM THE SIXTES,BUT NO WHERE NEAR ALL! NOW THE 70'S DOOBIE BROTHERS,BOSTON,ATLANTA RHYTHEM SECTION,LYNARD............. JAMIE       NOW THAT IS A GREAT LIST OF BANDS! I WAS HAPPY TO SEE YOU INCLUDED THE MC5 , THE FUGGS , SEEDS, AND THE 13TH FLOOR ELEVATORS, NICE STUFF JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

Dang Jamie!    Kingston Trio-----good one----Green Fields are go now----Hang down you head Tom ?-----[8|]


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Tony14
> 
> ill get a good list of bands the majority of you have probably never heard of going on here lol
> 
> ...


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I'm going to have to say The Mighty BLACK SABBATH! as my all time fav band.I don't listen to them as much as I used to but I still love MR Osborne even though he is a babbling idiot Shaaaaa -arooo-onnn!
> 
> check out the house, I wonder if ozzy will let me dig bhahah!


 YES RICK BLACK SABBATH WITH OZZY, CANT GET NO BETTER THAN THAT!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

OK - I decided to take a trip down memory lane for this one... not what I normally listen to, but I love this stuff! It brings back memories. Charlie - you may enjoy this anyway... everyone else? Whatever! 

 Nena
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0b6n7OCMLA&feature=related 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgcZfOmuQK4 (back in 84 I had a pair of pants like that & they looked good on me)
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK9nu2GLeX4
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHmOVLcWTkY

 Geier Sturzflug
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3EjmoShrv4

 Udo Lindenberg
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-NSfmhiTBg

 Peter Schilling
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoidJVAMAVE&NR=1

 Falco
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzrbR07YWrs
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0snDGTcYOyk

 Trio
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDXaW8lfjKk&feature=related


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh yeah - these too! (Sorry everybody - feel free to ignore me!)

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yFpjEF0eEM&feature=related
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j_arMltTsQ&feature=related
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iStE-tAGcDU&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnDZz6ZDgi8&feature=related


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't forget Die Aerzte and Einstuzender Neubauten![] Now let's see what you put up for us, Kate.. I might be a while..


----------



## athometoo (Aug 1, 2009)

ON THE WAY HOME FROM A TRIP MONDAY  , MY SONS FRIEND WAS WITH US AND GUESS WHAT HIS MIDDLE NAME IS ( THEY SAID IT WAS A GAY BAND AND MADE A GAME OF IT  , I GUESSED DIVO AND WHOEVER IT WAS THAT SANG THAT SONG     YMCA .  I WAS WRONG IT WAS  DURAN DURAN . HIS NAME WAS CHASE DURAN DURAN  . . . . .  TRY EXPLAINING THAT TO THE GIRLS (HES 16) .     SAM


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

Charlie - I'll have to look those up later!

 Next faze of my life (sorry about Michael Jackson being in the video - not sure why he's there)
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsszRDqewKY

 I preferred the island version, but this one you will remember
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrhf_zgtmAg


----------



## capsoda (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm pertty sure I would get kicked off here if I listed all my favorites. Not enough bamd width.[]

 The Rolling Stones, (Tears Go By) The Animals, Grand Funk Railroad, The Funkadelics, David Bowie (not really a band) Lynard Skynard, Marshal Tucker Band, Pink Floyd and on and on and on....

 I even find music I like amoung the new groups so I guess one favorite band is out of reach for me but ZZ TOP is up there for me.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

Never herd of a single one.Where the hell was I? [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

Kate I always thought of you as a ROCKER! not a fluffer  lol thats what we used to call the Nena people hahaha sorry  that stuff is way weird []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't panic Rick, I am! 
 Spent a summer in Germany, though!

 I like lots of different stuff...
 Led Zeppelin would be one of my favorites
 Eagles
 The Who (Squeezebox/Boris the Spider, Behind Blue Eyes)
 Queen
 Adam Lambert
 Scorpions 
 Jimmy Buffet
 Green Day
 Randy Travis
 Pink Floyd
 Moody Blues
 AC/DC
 Boston
 Aerosmith
 Van Halen
 Journey (another flashback band)
 Rush
 The Kinks 
 Steve Miller
 CCR
 Crosby Stills & Nash
 Lynyrd Skynyrd
 Kiss
 Favorite Beatles song is Norwegian Wood
 Deep Purple
 Sarah Ayers (local)
 Janis Joplin
 Elvis 
 Foghat
 John Denver
 Temptations (Just My Imagination is my favorite)
 Ray Charles http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN5V-6yCbpg
 Cheap Trick
 Eric Clapton
 Kansas
 Meatloaf 
 Nazareth
 Roy Orbison
 Guns n Roses
 Simon & Garfunkel
 Gary Glitter - Rock & Roll - Parts 1, 2 & 3
 Peter Frampton
 John Cougar Mellencamp
 Tom Petty
 Abba (flashback again!)
 Van Morrison
 Billy Joel (although I hate the song "Allentown")
 BTO
 James Taylor
 about 3 REM songs - the rest annoy me

 OK - sure I left some out.... some deliberately, some I just forgot....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

and Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons - Oh What a Night!


----------



## sandman (Aug 1, 2009)

That is a great list. I cant leave out the man in Black.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

Germany ohhh that explains it []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

You left RAT out ....Round and round what goes around cones around I'll tell you why![8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Don't forget Die Aerzte and Einstuzender Neubauten![]


 OMG, that's the one with the horse peeing on the cd cover.  Geez, my ex used to listen to all that stuff.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

That's quite a list!  Here's just a few of my favs:
 Concrete Blonde
 Liz Phair
 Imogen Heap
 Tom Petty
 Garden State soundtrack
 Bridget Jones Diary sountrack
 Machines of Loving Grace are okay
 The Cure
 Heart
 Fleetwood Mac
 I can't think of any others right now.  I'll list them later


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  sandman
> 
> That is a great list. I cant leave out the man in Black.


 
 I didn't - Roy Orbison is on there![]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

I forgot Billy Joel and Elton John.  They are pretty good.  Also, KT Tunstall is good too.


----------



## Mattkoz (Aug 1, 2009)

Van Halen, AC/DC, Megadeth, Judas Priest, Ratt, Metallica, W*A*S*P ect. Mostly 80's metal.  And a few songs from Type O Negative


----------



## ktbi (Aug 1, 2009)

My all time favorite is Carlos Santana, but what a task to list them all.  I've heard/like a lot of what's been listed (even Flogging Molly - Tony, my daughter took me to see them).  I like a lot of Jazz - Crusaders, Bob James, Earl Klugh, and Paul Taylor.  And Papa Roach is from three houses down on my street.  Used to listen to them practice in the garage and played on our closed-off street for 4th July BBQ every year, but I don't really care too much for their music.......Ron


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

WOW GUYS VERY NICE ! AND THANKS!   MIKE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

I forgot Billy Squier. Just heard him on the radio when I ran to the store.  Learn How to Live is My favorite. 

 and Rod Stewart - Reason to Believe is my favorite (live version on his best of)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

I didn't see Motley Crew in there or Cinderella I used to love them. 

  "Dont know what ya got till its gone"

 Lets not forget KISS! !!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

Kiss was on my list... 
 How about this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqIFxArPdFY&feature=channel   Iron Maiden


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

I met Gene Simmons in an airport once.  Dulles.  He is so tall!  I used to be scared of Kiss when I was little because of their makeup.  Then they were on a show called "Kids are people too" and they took off their makeup.  Of course my Mom had to explain this to him when we saw him lol.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

I said CCR - and I did mean Creedence - what's that? Cross Canadian Ragweed?

 Forgot Grand Funk Railroad... one of my favorite songs
 Some Kind of Wonderful http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7B5jXYRy3Q&feature=related


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

Dam A you might as well name every band in the free world![]
  Then the thread would end lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

How about Tiny Tim ??


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh, Tim... I was with you all the way up to Men At Work...[&o]


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2009)

OK JAMIE STYLE ,  BLACK FLAG ,BLACKSABBATH , DAVID BOWIE,, BAUHAUS, NICKCAVE AND THE BAD SEEDS, ACDC, RAT, MY BLOODY VALEINTINE THE CRAMPS, BLONDIE , TALKING HEADS , RAMONES, TELEVISION, THE COUNT FIVE THE LEAVES , MC5, STOOGES, BADFINGER, BREAD, BEATLES, NIEL YOUNG,RUSH, THE SEEDS , ROLLING STONES, STONE ROSES MAZZYSTAR, FLAMING LIPS, THE CLASH,THE CHURCH, CAMPER VAN BEETHOVEN,THE CURE,OTIS REDDING , CAROL KING,GRAM PARSONS, ELO,THE HOLLIES, LED ZEPP, MISFITS, DANZIG, LINK WRAY , BUDDY HOLLY , THE TROGGS, CHICAGO, NIEL DIAMOND BEASTIES BOYZ DMC, FUNKADELIC, PARLIMENT,TEMPTATIONS , FOUR TOPS, ELVIS DEADKENNEDYS , MINOR THREAT,NECROS, GBH,BUZZCOCKS, SCREAMING TREES, MUDHONEY, SOUNDGARDEN, NIRVANA, ALICE IN CHAINS,SURPREMES, URGE OVERKILL,  ZZTOP, STEREO LB , SMITHS , COCTEAU TWINS,THE CARS, THE DAMNED, VELVET UNDERGROUND,BREEDERS , PIXIES,  SONIC YOUTH, PAVMENT , WHITE STRIPES,ON AND ON AND ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.............


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 2, 2009)

Cocteau Twins, good one Mike!  As time goes by I just forget some of the great music.  Thanks for reminding me!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-YtDoGPh4g&feature=related


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2009)

SOMEHOW  I NEW SOMEONE WOULD REPLY TO THE COCTEAU TWINS, GREAT SONIC BEAUTIFUL MUSIC , GINGER IM GLAD IT WAS YOU  YA GOT GOOD TASTE!


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2009)

OK GANG  HOWS ABOUT THE JAMES GANG! CURTIS MAYFIELD, DONOVAN, SIMONAND GARFUNKLE , MOMAS AND POPPAS JEFFERSON AIRPLANE, JEFFERSON STARSHIP , CIRCLEJERKS ,,SWEET, THE VERVE, YO LA TENGO, JESUS AND MARY CHAIN CHARLIE DANIELS, ALLMAN BROS, MOLLY HATCHET, BLACKFOOT,SKINYARD, SEALS AND CROFT, GORDON LIGHTFOOT, RAINBOW, DEEP PURPLE, HAWKWIND, JOURNEY, AMERICAN ANOLOG SET,LINDA RONSTAT, EAGLES, POCO, LOBO,  GREG KIN BAND,  DIO, ,IRON MAIDEN , JUDAS PRIEST,FASTWAY, BAD CO., NAZERITH, LOVE, MOTORHEAD.................................... GOOD NIGHT


----------



## capsoda (Aug 2, 2009)

> I met Gene Simmons in an airport once.


 You didn't touch him did ya. If you did I hope you washed your hands...[]

 We don't have anyone who listens to the long hair stuff????

 The wife thinks I'm being weird when I listen to any of the long hair music but it is necessary some times. I like S. Bach but there are many artists that I listen to from time to time.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 2, 2009)

I have been watching this and shying away from posting as I am a music dud except for the mid to late eighties (college years in NYC).  Glad madman mentioned Flock of Seagulls.  Nobody mentioned U2???  The The, Simple Minds, The Outfield (Play Deep)...was also back then fond of the Doors, Elton John, Rod Stewart, Billy Joel (saw him the first time he played Yankee Stadium and later actually got to meet him and chat for a bit at an art show in Soho...he ended up calling me an a##hole)....Went to about 15 Grateful Dead concerts back then.  My college buddies dragged me to my first one (I couldn't even name a song they sang back then) and I was hooked.  Dead shows were a great time, if you could remember them.  Now I bring up Pandora on the net and listen to Mozart.


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2009)

DAMN: CAN'T BELIEVE I LEFT OUT CCR!!! SANTANA!!! CURTIS I COVERED WITH THE IMPRESSIONS,BUT CCR!!!! AND ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAV. BANDS THE JAMES GANG!! GEEZ! NOW UNDERSTAND I AM IN THE 60S. HAVE VERY FEW IN THE 80S! MAN THAT DECADE KINDA LEFT ME BEHIND!  LOVED BRUCE COGBURN"IF I HAD A ROCKET LAUNCHER" ,PET SHOP BOYS"WHAT DID I DO TO DESERVE THIS" FALCO"ARMAD...?" HOOTERS " ALL YOU ZOOMBIES",WHATS THEY FACE "99 RED BALLONS" ,QUEEN/BOWIE"UNDER PRESSURE" STONES "WAITING ON A FRIEND",RUSH"TOM SAWYER",  KNOW I AIN'T GOT ALL THE NAMES SONGS RIGHT,BUT HEY THE 80S WERE TERRIBLE FOR ME!    MY FAVORITE 80S SONG BY FAR,FAR ,FAR WAS .....CROWDED HOUSE "DON'T DREAM ITS OVER"! WOULD PUT THAT SONG AS ONE OF MY FAVS. IN ANY DECADE! COURSE IT CAME OUT BOUT THE TIME I WAS GOING THROUGH A DIVORCE! WHAT A TEAR JERKER,BUT WHAT A HEALING SONG AT THE SAME TIME! JAMIE   OH YEAH "IM WALKING ON SUNSHINE AND DON'T IT FEEL GOOD!!!  OH YEAH AGAIN EDDIE GRANT "ELECTRIC AVENUE"! NOW THAT WAS A GREAT SONG! "WE GONNA ROCK ON THROUGH ELECTRIC AVENUE AND THEN WE"LL TAKE YOU HIGHER"!  RIGHT ON EDDIE RIGHT ON!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

Glassman - My first song listed, I think, is Nena - 99 Luftballons - German version. Click it!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

Flock of weird gulls should not be on the same page as the JAMES GANG FUNK 49


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

I saw Savage Garden about 12-13 years ago at Musikfest & they were really good. Anyone remember them?
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqGnsP4wOf0


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2009)

YES KATE -NENA LOVE THAT SONG ! LOVE THE LINE "EVERY ONE A CAPTAIN KIRK!!! MY WIFE "NINA" HATES THE SONG AND I HAD TO EXPLAIN HOW IT WAS ABOUT ..WELL ANNILATION! SHE DID NOT UNDERSTAND WHAT IT WAS ABOUT OTHER THEN "99 RED BALOONS!" HA!     RICK : GEEZ YOU ARE WAY BEYOND RIGHT WHEN YOU SAID THE FLOCK OF WEIRD HAIR GULLS COULD NOT BE NEAR  FUNK 49!!!! DAMN NOW THAT IS GOING TOO STRANGE!  STRANGE  CAUSE THEY [FLOCK OF SEA CRAP GULLS] WERE FROM LIVERPOOL THEY WAS GONNA BE THE NEXT......BEATLES!!![:-][:-][][][][][:-][][:'(][:'(][:-]   MAN IN THAT RESPECT THEY NEVER GOT OFF THE GROUND! I HAVE STARTED WEARING MY HAIR LIKE THEM THOUGH CAUSE THAT WAS A GREAT LOOK! MAYBE IT WILL CATCH ON THIS TIME AND MILLIONS WILL "FLOCK" TO GET THAT DOO! GROOVEY!


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> I saw Savage Garden about 12-13 years ago at Musikfest & they were really good. Anyone remember them?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqGnsP4wOf0


   OK  AFTER I PLAYED WHAT YOU HAD I REMEMBER THEM! WAS THANKIN BOUT SOUND GARDEN AND THAT DANG SCARY,FLIPPING OUT ,VED. OF BLACK HOLE SUN! GEEZ I DON'T WANT THAT BLACK HOLE SUN TO COME![X(] AAAHHHHHH  HELP!!


----------



## south23 (Aug 2, 2009)

[&:]one of the wierdest bands ive heard , is ,,,,,electric storm , by white noise , b side has the black mass , the visitation , also a uk band called ten benson , .     best axe playing band big brother on  cheap thrill with janis joplin , moby grape ///wow album , check out the truck drivin man  track / geoff


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

Glassman - listen to the Geier Sturzflug song and see if that won't get stuck in your head!

 and Udo Lindenberg's song is to "Chattanooga Choo Choo"


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2009)

KATE: THE GEIER SONG  MAKES ME THINK OF THE SATURDAY NIGHT LIVE SKIT WITH MIKE MYERS WHERE HE PLAYS THE GERMAN "DIETER" FOR SOME REASON![] LOVE THE SAX AS I DO IN CHATT. CHOO CHOO SONG! VERY NICE!    YOU SAID YOU LOVE THE SONG "REASON TO BELIEVE"   GIVE A LISTEN ON YOU TUBE TO THE MAN THAT WROTE IT :TIM HARDIN. YOU CAN TELL HE REALLY HURTS AS HE SINGS IT. HE WROTE IT IN 1965. IT IS MORE FOLK SOUNDING AND YOU MAY HAVE A HARD TIME LIKING IT AFTER ROD'S VERSION,BUT GIVE IT A TRY. IT IS NOT AS POLISHED,THAT IS WHY I LOVE IT. TIM WAS AN EX MARINE AND WROTE GREAT SONGS LIKE "REASON TO BELIEVE " AND "IF I WAS A CARPENTER".  SOUTH :GOT THE WOW ALBUM HAVEN'T LISTENED TO IT! GOT LOTTA ALBUMS I AIN'T LISTENED TO YET OR ALL THE WAY THROUGH! LOVE THE ALBUM COVERS AND LOVE MOBY GRAPE CAUSE OF THE 60S PSYCH CONNECTION! ONE OF THE AREAS I COLLECT! WILL GIVE A LISTEN TO "TRUCK DRIVING MAN". SOME GROUPS BACK THEN SHOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN GIVEN A "FUZZ" GUITAR! MAN WHEN 60S PSYCH. IS BAD IT IS TERRIBLE! LIKE THE ALBUM "MUSIC TO EAT" BY THE HAMPTON GREASE BAND. GEEZ! IT IS ALFUL! BUT MAN THE ALBUM COVERS ARE COOL!  HAVE BOUGHT MANY FOR NO OTHER REASON!


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2009)

OK GUYS, THE FLOCK OF WIERDOS, AS YOU CALL THEM  WERE A BAND, AND STILL ARE, ANYWAY THEY SHOULD NOT BE COMPARED TO THE JAMES GANG BY ANY MEANS, THESE ARE JUST BANDS IVE HEARD OVER THE YEARS, I GUESS YOU GUYS NEVER HAD MTV, SHOOT WHEN I WAS 13 WE WERE GLUED TO THAT STUFF


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

I remember when video was going to kill the radio star.  Nice flashback song, but I wouldn't put them in a favorite list. (I also didn't list some other biggies like the Stones, U2, Police - can listen, but would rather listen to something else, however I did like Adam Lambert's cover of U2's 'One')

 Remember Devo? When a problem comes along, you must whip it.[]

 Glassman - I can't actually find Tim Hardin on Youtube, but found a lot of covers of his version.  I guess that's why I hate his original version and love the live version on his 'Best of' cd.  I also like the way he messes up the lyrics.. not sure if that was intentional, but I liked the paradox... "someone like you makes it hard to live without somebody else, someone like you makes it easy to give and never think about myself"... next time "someone like you makes it easy to live without somebody else, someone like you makes it hard to give and never think about myself". Both make sense while you're progressing through something like that.


----------



## sandman (Aug 2, 2009)

pyshodoodle. The man in Black. I was referring to Johny Cash.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  sandman
> 
> pyshodoodle. The man in Black. I was referring to Johny Cash.


 

 Really ? I thought it was Will Smith []


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2009)

good god ,ive removed the flock of seagulls, hey jamie its ok .. bro   they are not my fav, just a group, i liked when i was a kid id go bottle digging come home and listen to a flock of seagulls 24hours a day! good lord! hey kate video killed the radio star  was the first vid on mtv second i think men at work  ive got to go dig now............


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  sandman
> 
> pyshodoodle. The man in Black. I was referring to Johny Cash.


 I know that... But Roy Orbison was also known as the man in black... I was just makin a little smart a** joke.[]


----------



## sandman (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry. They are both great.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> good god ,ive removed the flock of seagulls


 And when you come home? Whatcha gonna listen to?
 You don't need to submit to peer pressure and change your musical preferences!  I'm not!
 Ja ja ja jetzt wird wieder in die HÃ¤nde gespuckt..... and go digging


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 2, 2009)

Tom, U2 was a good one I forgot!  I also like Pearl Jam and the spin-offs, Temple of the Dog.  Alice in Chains was good too.  I liked when they did a cd with Ann Wilson from Heart.  That was a really good one.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 2, 2009)

> one of the wierdest bands ive heard , is ,,,,,electric storm , by white noise , b side has the black mass , the visitation , also a uk band called ten benson , . best axe playing band big brother on cheap thrill with janis joplin , moby grape ///wow album , check out the truck drivin man track / geoff


 
 Say what????
 Welcome to the forum.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> good god ,ive removed the flock of seagulls


 
 Don't forget The Box of Frogs.....

 Roy was the man in black. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_XFMCgeI7c&feature=related
 U2 and Pearl Jam are kickin and so is Alice in Chains. My younger Bro who is still pickin for money when not at his real job busts a gut laughin when I sing the Rooster. Dont forget REM.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gHiR1xeOSs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPZzWYkdS6Y&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pudOFG5X6uA
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_XFMCgeI7c&feature=related


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im gonna listen the woodstock album on 10 lol!


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2009)

hey kate, thats been a problem in the past lol submiting to peer pressure! lol  dammit its starting up again..................god i love this place you guys rule    mike


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2009)

............


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 2, 2009)

Kate Bush is good Lobes. I don't know about that other chick!  "I had a dream Joe..."    How do you copy a link in words like you did?  Know what I mean?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 2, 2009)

I saw a link when I clicked on the "My Ruin" one for Switchblade Symphony.  I remember them from back in the day.  I never saw them, but I remember hearing their music.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 2, 2009)

I keep forgetting names!  Katy Perry is good, Coldplay used to be, Baby Got Back always makes me dance! LOL.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNQU-tVSuw4


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 2, 2009)

Last one for now, Shiny Toy Guns. Oh and Depeche Mode was good.  They were really good in concert.  And Tori Amos was before she came out with some weird stuff.


----------



## south23 (Aug 3, 2009)

man in black ,,,,, listen to , the little river band , classic song , man in black ,,,,,, geoff


----------



## glass man (Aug 3, 2009)

TEN YEARS AFTER,[THOUGHT WAS ONLY BANDS BUT] BOB DYLAN,JOHNNY WINTER,ROY BUCANON,COUNTRY JOE AND THE FISH,STEELY DAN,MERLE HAGGARD,WILLE AND WAYLON,BOX TOPS,WLLIAM SHATNER[[8D]] ,5 MAN ELECTRICAL BAND,EGER WINTER GROUP,THE MCOYS,LIZA MINALLY[[8D]] WAR,BLUES IMAGE,ROGER MILLER,TERRY REID,TRAFFIC,MONKEYS,PARTRIGE FAMILY [[8D] ,MUGO JERRY,OTIS REDDING ,MARVIN GAYE,MARVIN GAYE AND TAMMI TERELL,BLACK OAK ARKANSAW[FOR NINA] ,YES,MOODY BLUES,COVEN,RIDERS OF THE PURPUL SAGE,THE BUCKINGHAMS,JAY AND THE AMERICANS,THE BEAU BRUBBLES,GARY PUCKETT AND THE UNION GAP,THE GRASS ROOTS,THE LEFT BANKE,FEVER TREE,TIM HARDIN,VELVET UNDERGROUND,THE YOUNGBLOODS,THE WHO,MAGIC CHRISTIAN,WILSON PICKET,AREATHA FRANKLIN,CAT STEVENS,HEAD HEAD EAST,HUMBLE PIE........STILL MOSTLY 60S....BUT THAT IS ENOUGH FOR ME....EXCEPT ONE LAST ONE FROM THE 70S.....JOHNNY BRAVO...."CLOWNS HAVE NEVER LAUGHED BEFORE,BEANSTALKS NEVER GREW,PONIES NEVER RAN BEFORE,TILL I MET YOU....." WOW!!!


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 3, 2009)

Bix Beiderbecke, Tex Beneke, Fats Waller, Gatemouth Brown are, by far, better than any and poorer than most living down in the jungle of musical hoboland.


----------



## glass man (Aug 5, 2009)

MINIILLI-VANILLI!!!! TOP THAT!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 5, 2009)

T





> MINIILLI-VANILLI!!!! TOP THAT!


 They weren't even a band. They didn't even sing....[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] But they played singers on TV.....


----------



## glass man (Aug 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> ............


      HEY IF YOU LOOK DIRECTLY LEFT  FROM THE STAGE,THAT IS WHERE I BROKE MY LEG 25 YEARS LATER! DAMN SOME PEOPLE BUY TEE-SHIRTS ,CUPS,KEY CHAINS,AS SOUVENIERS,NOT ME BOY I BROUGHT HOME A ROD IN MY LEG! YOU KNOW EVEN IF I KNEW HOW IT WOULD END I WHOULD STILL HAVE GONE! EVEN 25 YEARS LATER AND THEY WAS ONLY 80,000 PEOPLE IT WAS GREAT!!!! I LOVE YOU DAMN YANKEES! YALL WAS MIGHTY GOOD TO ME AND NINA! WE TOOK BOTTLED WATER THINKING THE WATER WOULD BE BAD EVEN IF IT WAS A FAR PEACE FROM NYC.  THE WATER FROM THE SPIKET WAS SO GOOD WE POURED OUT THE BOTTLE WATER AND FILLED THEM WITH THE SPIKET WATER. I WENT FISHING WHERE THE FREAKS WERE SWIMMING,BUT DIDN'T CATCH ONE![&o] I DID HOOK A LOT OF PICERALS AND THEY ALL JUMPED OUT OF THE WATER AND SLUNG THE HOOK OUT! I THOUGHT PICKERAL WAS JUST A FISH UP NORTH,BUT LATER FOUND OUT THE RECORD ONE WAS CAUGHT IN ......HOMER GEORGIA?! MAN WISH I COULD GO THIS YEAR! IF ANY DO MAKE IT THERE PLEASE TAKE PICTURES![NOT JUST OF NAKED PEOPLE EITHER,THOUGH THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF THOSE TOO]


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like they could've been presidential material.


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 6, 2009)

(Rise against).their earlier albums like the unraveling and revolutions per minute...
 (At the Drive In)
 (The mars Volta )
 (Sparta)
 Cedric is the man..and only the mars voltas recent album..have i not liked

 Bad Religion...Greg Graffin is amazing his solo work is great 2 

 Tiger Army

 The Reverend Horton Heat

 Sasquatch And the Sickabillys

 Medeski Martin And Wood

 CHROMEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W2B2mAocDc


 LETS ALL CRAM IN JAMIES VW BUS.....BOTTTTTTLESTOOOOOCK!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 6, 2009)

Chromeo is funny.  Kind of hard to stop listening too! My comp is too slow to watch this right now, but this song gets in your head.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjI9WLG7Gr0


----------



## glass man (Aug 7, 2009)

TWO OF MY FAVORITES ARE DEWEY COX AND GUY TERRIFICO! I GOT TO SEE GUY ON HIS "HUMP THE DRUM" TOUR!!! TALK ABOUT WILD!!! I GOT TO SEE DEWEY WHEN HE WAS IN HIS "HIPPIE" PERIOD! WHEW! TOO MUCH! JAMIE


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 7, 2009)

Jamie..you ever hear of Frumious Bandersnatch?


----------



## ncbred (Aug 7, 2009)

I listen to almost any genre of music.  Here is a few of my favorites...

 Metallica
 The Avett Brothers
 Johnny Cash
 Rage Against the Machine
 early Michael Jackson (when he was still black)
 Audioslave
 Iron Maiden
 AC/DC
 Tears For Fears (yes I admit it)
 Beastie Boys
 Run DMC
 Cypress Hill
 Black Sabbath
 Led Zeppelin
 The Doors

 I could go on all day.  I'm a music nut.  I listen to it while at home, in the truck, on the lawnmower, and used to go to bed with a set of headphones wrapped around my ears.  Sadly I have no musical talent whatsoever.


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> TWO OF MY FAVORITES ARE DEWEY COX AND GUY TERRIFICO! I GOT TO SEE GUY ON HIS "HUMP THE DRUM" TOUR!!! TALK ABOUT WILD!!! I GOT TO SEE DEWEY WHEN HE WAS IN HIS "HIPPIE" PERIOD! WHEW! TOO MUCH! JAMIE


 

       Let me hold you little man is a classic.

      Get out of here Jamie, you don't want no part of this []


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 8, 2009)

Most of my favorites are listed, I feel that any discussion like this should start with " Other than Led Zeppelin"  being thats a given..The Who would be close second,Rush is hard to beat also. I grew up in the 80's and some of the hair bands were cool at the time but looking back most of them weren't all that great but I still like ACDC,Ozzie,early Metallica,early Van Halen,Aerosmith,Steve Miller.. Billy Joel isn't a band but is a favorite. Aside from this I like older Country.


----------



## Angelpeace (Aug 8, 2009)

To list all my favorite bands would take a whole page. I've been a music lover since before I could talk. As a child my mother would take me to any country music performance in the area. At one performance, we met Jennie C. Riley and my mom insisted that I sing her biggest hit "Harper Valley PTA" to her. She was gracious and tolk me how much she enjoyed it. That was my first encounter with a famous person. In 1968 my mom took me to Birmingham, Alabama to see The Monkees, My absolutely favorite band at the time. Somehow she got word back stage that my birthday was coming up and Davy Jones (my favorite of the four) called me to the front of the stage, took my hand, and sang "Happy Birthday" to me. I cried like a little baby and I still have the hankerchief that I used to wipe away my tears. As I got older, Mom would let me go with friends to concerts in Atlanta. At my first concert, I snuck myself and my best friend backstage and managed to get into the trailer of Black Oak Arkansaw and meet the band. Later we went to see the Beach Boys at Six Flags and got ourself's onto the Beach Boys tour bus. A little later we waited at the backstage entrance of the Omni in Atlanta until the Osmond Brothers came out from rehearsal. They stopped their limo, rolled the windows down and talked to us for a few minutes. During the encore of their show that night, they pointed at my friend and I and came over to the edge of the stage and shook hands with us. Met Julian Lennon at his first Atlanta concert and he sat on the edge of the stage and talked to me and my friends for a couple of minutes during the show, thanking us for being so pumped up for the show and knowing the words to all his songs. At the Starlight Jam at the Fulton County Stadium, I got backstage long enough to meet Johnny and Edgar Winter and to shake hands with Bob Seger
 My biggest foray into fandom was my obsession with Kiss. I spoke to the promoter who brought them to Atlanta and told him I wrote for my college paper and wanted to do a piece on Kiss. He told me what hotel they were staying at, and my friend and I went over hoping to see them after the show, but no luck. So we got up early the next morning and went back. We were getting into the elevator to go to their room when we saw someone in the elevator we thought was Gene Simmons. (We'd never seen then without their makeup at that time, but somehow we just knew that was who it was.) As he was getting out of the elevator, I asked him if he was Gene Simmons and he said yes. He invited my friend and I to breakfast with the band and we all sat around and talked for about an hour. When we went to leave, he gave us their private number and address and told us to stay in touch. We did, and everytime they were in the area, they would send a limo to pick us up and take us to their concert. Ir was so cool. I know all of this sounds like I was some huge band groupie, but that was never the case. I was innocent at that time and I think it just intrigued the bands I got to meet.
 Now this is all the bands I can think of that I got to meet, but it doesn't even make a dent in all the bands that I love. Wish I had been such a free spirit once I started working regularly and had the money to go to so many concerts, but all good things do eventually come to an end. Anyway, just thought I would share.
 Peace


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 8, 2009)

Most of the older bands have already been listed, but here's a few I didn't see.  Dream Theater, Descendants, The Dead Milkmen, Plastikman, Dragonforce, Pantera, Nine Inch Nails, Alice In Chains, Marylin Manson, and of course, Ween.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't see them listed yet, but I will admit it, even if no one else will.  I like Loverboy too! 'It's Your Life' was one of my favorites.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

Rush is one of my favorites. Their songs can stand alone as poetry. My favorite is "The Trees".

 There is unrest in the forest,
 There is trouble with the trees,
 For the maples want more sunlight
 And the oaks ignore their pleas.

 The trouble with the maples,
 (And they're quite convinced they're right)
 They say the oaks are just too lofty
 And they grab up all the light.
 But the oaks can't help their feelings
 If they like the way they're made.
 And they wonder why the maples
 Can't be happy in their shade.

 There was trouble in the forest,
 And the creatures all have fled,
 As the maples scream "Oppression!"
 And the oaks just shake their heads

 So the maples formed a union
 And demanded equal rights.
 "The oaks are just too greedy;
 We will make them give us light."
 Now there's no more oak oppression,
 For they passed a noble law,
 And the trees are all kept equal
 By hatchet, axe, and saw.


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> Jamie..you ever hear of Frumious Bandersnatch?


    NOPE NEVER HAVE. ARE THEY A REAL BAND OR LIKE DEWEY COX,SPINAL TAP ETC.? IF ON YOU TUBE WILL CHECK THEM OUT OR THE PERSON. I SINCE I NEVER HEARD OF EM ,MIGHT BE LIKE SOMEBODY SAYING WHICH ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE IS PINK FLOYD![]


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2009)

> Get out of here Jamie, you don't want no part of this


    YES I THINK I DO WANT ME SOME OF THAT![][]    WHY DOES EVERYBODY ASK ME WHY I SOUND LIKE BOB DYLAN? WHY DON'T SOMEBODY ASK BOB DYLAN WHY HE SOUNDS LIKE DEWEY COX?[8D][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> MIGHT BE LIKE SOMEBODY SAYING WHICH ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE IS PINK FLOYD![]


 

 Just like the dude who says man! I love that Jethro Tull guy he can sing!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

NO NO This is Poetry  
 I don't like Rush. Working man is the only good song,and thats what I think.[8D]Getty Lee is one weird boy. Ozzy on the other hand is normal. 

 Generals gathered in their masses
 Just like witches at black masses
 Evil minds that plot destruction
 Sorcerers of deaths construction
 In the fields the bodies burning
 As the war machine keeps turning
 Death and hatred to mankind
 Poisoning their brainwashed minds, oh lord yeah!

 Politicians hide themselves away
 They only started the war
 Why should they go out to fight? 
 They leave that role to the poor

 Time will tell on their power minds
 Making war just for fun
 Treating people just like pawns in chess
 Wait till their judgement day comes, yeah!

 Now in darkness, world stops turning
 As the war machine keeps burning
 No more war pigs of the power
 Hand of God has sturck the hour
 Day of judgement, God is calling
 On their knees, the war pigs crawling
 Begging mercy for their sins
 Satan, laughing, spreads his wings
 oh lord yeah!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 8, 2009)

Rick, Rick, Rick......the Funckadelics man the Funckadelics.... Poetry fits every generation so listen and sing along. This was freaky then and it is still freaky.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKtMi60opRE


 February 12th, 1973
 The prayers of thousands were answered
 The war was over, and the first of the prisoners returned
 Needless to say, it was the happiest day in up to thirteen years for most
 For others, the real nightmare had just begun
 The nightmare of readjustment
 And for those, we will pray

 Whooa-ohh-ohhh
 Whooa-ohh-ohhh
 Whoa-oh oh-oh oh-oh oh-oh-oh whooaaa
 (x 5)

 Father, bless the soldier who has returned home from the war
 He has fought with all his might
 Yet he knew not for what or who he was fighting for 
 Death waited in the shadows as he crawled by night for his country
 His enemies was many, including the habit he still cannot break
 Father, we pray that we might understand what has happened to his mind
 And help us understand his reaction 
 To the changes that has taken place here at home
 And father, smile upon us, with your grace, for we will need you more than ever
 Help him understand, that when his loved one remarried
 They were truly under the impression that he was dead
 And never would return
 Oh lord, we pray

 And father, why must wars be fought?
 Someone said this war ended with "Peace with honor"
 But can there truly be?
 Is there such a thing?
 Thousands of boys gave their life, and for what?
 Do anybody know?

 Oh lord, give us the strength to understand ourselves
 For we are mysterious animals, man
 And as the boys march home to the witch's castle
 They will all need your help
 I can hear them calling, calling out for you, father
 For there is no one else that can help
 Smile upon us, oh lord
 For we are very weak
 Very weak
 Very weak
 Very weak
 Very weak


----------



## capsoda (Aug 8, 2009)

They were the Village People before the Village People.... Check out the announcers duds.

 Some great musicians in this group. I don't know what the other dudes are.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJk9ZLjsl3U


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2009)

COOL RICK MAN. ONE OF MY ALL TIME ANTI WAR SONG. COURSE FEEL LIKE I AM FIXING TO DIE RAG BY COUNTRY JOE AND THE FISH IS HIGH ON THAT LIST.     CAP ALL THE FUNK THAT CAME OUT IN THE 70S CAN BE TRACED DIRECTLY TO SLY AND TH FAMILY STONE. THEY INVENTED  FUNK!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq7Ed0Sk8DI  AND  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY-a4QbfT7U      AND   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YXPJOUD7G0


----------



## capsoda (Aug 8, 2009)

> CAP ALL THE FUNK THAT CAME OUT IN THE 70S CAN BE TRACED DIRECTLY TO SLY AND TH FAMILY STONE. THEY INVENTED FUNK!


 Sorry bud, they were two years behind George Clinton and the Funkadelics. Ya see, the band that was to be the Funkadelics was already in exsistance in 1964. Sly didn't even start to put it together until 66. Sly did have a much cleaner and educated voice and sound and was pivotal but they were second.


----------



## madman (Aug 9, 2009)

yo cap your right i love sly, but pariment and the funkadelics  you cant touch that! lol curtis mayfield in there somewhere also, the impressions?


----------



## glass man (Aug 9, 2009)

CAP-CLINTON WAS AROUND EARLIER BUT DID NOT "FUNK" TILL LATER. JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 9, 2009)

OKAY ,AFTER LISTENING TO GEORGE CLINTONS FIRST HIT IN 67[I WANNA TESTIFY,HE WAS DOO WOP AT 1ST,THEN A STAFF WRITER FOR MOTOWN FOR A BIT IN THE 60S] AND AFTER LISTENING TO SLY'S 1ST ALBUM "A WHOLE NEW THING" ALSO IN 67 ,MAY BE A TIE AS TO 1ST FUNK. BOTH WERE SINGING MORE STRAIGHT R AND B WITH AN EMPHASIS ON BASS,BUT IT AIN'T REALLY THAT FUNKY EITHER ONE. WILL STILL SAY SLY WAS MORE FUNKY BEFORE CLINTON CAUSE THE FUNKIDELICS DID NOT COME ABOUT TILL 1970. SLY HAD ALREADY HAD MANY FUNK HITS BEFORE THIS AND WAS A T WOODSTOCK IN 69. GUESS MAYBE I AM A BIT PREJUDICED AS I LOVE SLY AND THE SOCIAL MESSEGES HE SANG ABOUT. DON'T GET ME WRONG I DIG CLINTON TOO. GOT A COUPLE OF HIS ALBUMS [VINYL]  COURSE TRUTH IS THE "FUNK" BROTHERS AT MOTOWM BEAT THEM BOTH AND PROBABLY THEIR INSPIRATION.ESPECIALLY GEORGE SINCE HE WORKED AT MOTOWN AND SLY HEARD IT NO DOUBT AS A DIS JOCKEY BEFORE FORMING THE FAMILY STONE IN 1966.   ALL I GOT TO SAY IS I AM EVERYDAY PEOPLE THAT WANTS THE FUNK ,GOTTA HAVE THE FUNK![8D] JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

Did I mention Buckcherry?


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 11, 2009)

My favorite bands are, The Postal Service, Death Cab for Cutie, Old Crow Medicine Show, Bela Fleck and the Flecktones, Mountain Sprout, The Decemberists, and then A Tribe Called Quest. Most of you guys have probably never heard of any of these bands but thought Id respond to the post


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2009)

Heard of some, but not the Crow band.  Cool to see what others like to listen to.  I keep coming up with more names.  I forgot Gwen Stefani and also Goldfrapp.


----------

